# Limite de comptes iCloud atteinte sur iDevice?



## Seventhpick (2 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour,

J'ai acheté très récemment un iPhone 6 Plus.. d'occasion. Or lors de la création d'un compte iTunes, et par la même, d'un compte iCloud, l'appareil me signale que la limite de comptes créés avec cet iPhone a été atteinte. J'en déduis que mon prédécesseur a légèrement abusé de comptes..

Si le problème était seulement là, ça irait.. sauf que, pour utiliser Apple Music (et pouvoir en profiter), et ainsi "débloquer" l'option Rendre disponible hors ligne, il faut activer la Bibliothèque musicale iCloud. Comment faire?
Et de même pour la Photothèque iCloud d'ailleurs.

Est-ce que l'un d'entre vous aurait cette gentillesse de m'aider? De sacrifier un compte iCloud pour moi afin de m'en créer un? Ma demande est sûrement inapproprié, mais c'est la dernière solution, si ce n'est qu'acheter du neuf la prochaine fois.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Merci d'avance.

Kevin S


----------



## Seventhpick (7 Septembre 2015)

Personne ?


----------



## les_innommables66 (7 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour,

https://discussions.apple.com/thread/5029943?start=0&tstart=0

Une suggestion : téléphone à Apple pour voir si une solution existe (réinitialisation ?)
Sinon, as-tu un AppleStore pas loin ?

Cordialement,
Nicolas


----------



## Seventhpick (7 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour,

Merci pour ta réponse. Seulement, j'ai déjà appelé Apple à ce sujet, et la seule réponse qu'il m'ont sorti est effectivement, que la limite est de 5 comptes par appareil ; dans mon cas, il faut donc que je créé ce compte depuis un autre appareil.

Pour ce qui est d'un Apple Store, le plus prêt se trouve à 200km, sinon je serai également aller faire un tour..

Cordialement,
KS


----------



## Macounette (13 Décembre 2015)

Tu ne peux pas créer le compte depuis iTunes sur un PC ou Mac ?


----------

